# Frozen Fish



## Tiki Bay Fishing

I went into Harborwalk (Galveston) and found hundreds of dead fish on the shoreline. The grass was full of fish from small to well over 20? size. The attached photo is hard to see but there are about 20+ dead fish in it. It?s not catastrophic but evidence of a fish kill.

Forgive me if this is a duplicate topic but I didn?t see any other report on frozen fish near Galveston West Bay.


----------



## JohnHumbert

*What are they?*

Kinda hard to tell from photos, but were they mostly mullet? Or did you see any trout or reds?


----------



## Yak a Tak

I'd like to see a 20# mullet. Beast mode


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing

There were a lot of mullet but definitely some trout mixed in. I wrote 20 inch size but the system doesn?t like the inch symbol. No 20 lb. mullet!


----------



## kenny

I saw pictures of dead Tarpon in the rocks along English Bayou.


----------



## RedXCross

the water has been cold and low for an extended period of time now and from the last blast not long ago, Remember we haven't had a NORMAL winter in several years.
and this one is an above average for us. The water is VERY low here on Sabine, I couldn't launch at my personal launch and that is not good


----------



## cloudfishing

And Tarpon were on the flip flop, I had been catching several up in Oyster Creek, there are a few floating now.


----------

